# Classical Music



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 5, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RgtEUr_n9vM]RACHMANINOFF-RHAPSODY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 5, 2013)

*- Concierto de Aranjuez-*


from great sadness of the struggle for life 

his wife and the death of his stillborn child

comes this great work 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbNV9AwFFc8]John Williams - J. Rodrigo - Adagio from Concierto de Aranjuez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 5, 2013)

That is beautiful, Gracie!


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwgbczsgt3I]Yo-Yo Ma Plays Tchaikovsky Andante Cantabile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 5, 2013)

Rodrigo... El Concierto de Aranjuez...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNqtCsCqCD8]El Concierto de Aranjuez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZIsQPdC9YnY]Debussy: Clair de lune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/mgHxmAsINDk]Beethoven - 7th Symphony - 2nd movement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zQQsZc_Ccs]Carmina Burana O Fortuna Carl Orff André Rieu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 6, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/XhnRIuGZ_dc]Horowitz plays Chopin Ballade 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2Sb8WCPjPDs]Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Beauty Waltz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

For Gracie.......


[ame=http://youtu.be/8Qx2lMaMsl8]The Flower Duet (Lakmé) - YouTube[/ame]





This is the best video I found of Delibes Flower Duet on youtube.  The singing is heavenly.  I hope you like it. - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

Another one for Gracie...  

[ame=http://youtu.be/QxHkLdQy5f0]Tchaikovsky - Waltz of the Flowers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KP3lV-YvCYM]Puccini - La Boheme - Musetta's Waltz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

PIANO CONCERTO no.21 in C Major, K467 - 2nd Mov. Andante - ELVIRA MADIGAN on Vimeo

This is Mozart put to some of the most beautiful sunsets, views of the sea you'll ever see together...  just magnificent!  Worth viewing!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/l45DAuXYSIs]Mozart's Symphony no 40 - 1st movement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 7, 2013)

*The Four Seasons* 1723

 a set of four violin concertos by Antonio Vivaldi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbpAFzyrx5o]Antonio Vivaldi - The Four Seasons (Full) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9wim0Fx0J4U]Gott! Welch dunkel hier. Beethoven's Fidelio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5-MT5zeY6CU]Beethoven Moonlight Sonata (Sonata al chiaro di luna) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ef-4Bv5Ng0w]Frédéric Chopin - Prelude in E-Minor (op.28 no. 4) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ikBD3DcSGFM]Tristesse - Chopin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fBA-38mzabs]Chopin, Fantaisie Impromptu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gXdG9ldi010]Gabriel Fauré - Pavane in F-sharp minor, Op. 50. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/OY0-VNKgLaU]Franz Schubert - Ave Maria For Violin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/3X9LvC9WkkQ]Johannes Brahms - Hungarian Dance No. 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6z4KK7RWjmk]Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 (FULL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/iCEDfZgDPS8]Mussorgsky - Night On Bald Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/cao6WyF-61s]Berlioz: "Symphonie Fantastique" - 5th Mvt. - Leonard Bernstein - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 7, 2013)

True story:

Wanted a copy of this for my son.  Shopped Harrod's in London.  Asked dignified man in pin-stripe suit if he had someone on staff with an excellent knowledge of classics and a vicious sense of humor.

Said he:  "Right.  That would be Megan.  Shall I fetch her?"

Said I to Megan:  "Please close your eyes and envision a Bavarian town at midnight.  A mob armed with pitchforks and carrying torches is chasing a Frankenstein monster through the streets....then bring me a copy of the music that would the proper background.

Said Megan:  "Yes, that would be O Fortuna from Carmina Burana".  "Shall I fetch you a copy to listen to and confirm?"

Here's wot she brought out:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNWpZ-Y_KvU]O Fortuna (Carmina Burana) (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 7, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> True story:
> 
> Wanted a copy of this for my son.  Shopped Harrod's in London.  Asked dignified man in pin-stripe suit if he had someone on staff with an excellent knowledge of classics and a vicious sense of humor.
> 
> ...



Excellent choice and story.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Dec 7, 2013)

Elgar - Nimrod (from "Enigma Variations")


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUgoBb8m1eE]Elgar - Nimrod (from "Enigma Variations") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/mXuzLRVi6qk]Nathan Milstein plays Massenet Meditation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/yv5HmKomT7Y]Bach BWV 1004 Chaconne Nathan Milstein Violin - Complete - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 7, 2013)

OK, musicians.....

Can you spot the derivations?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skgrFTu6KTI]Mormon Tabernacle Choir - Hallelujah Chorus - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXFC8hiaRcI]Player piano roll "Yes We Have No Bananas" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

Meet the world's greatest violinist ( in my opinion ) .......... - in just a moment - got the wrong video!  lol!

Here it is:


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/URKGIa0b_jI]Mahler: Symphony No 5 in C sharp minor / Barenboim, Chicago Symphony Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 7, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/iFvqvZOtCF0]Vladimir Horowitz - Chopin Polonaise in A-flat major, Op. 53 - YouTube[/ame]








Definitely the greatest pianist (imo)  who ever lived.  I love him!


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Vladimir Horowitz - Chopin Polonaise in A-flat major, Op. 53 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Horowitz was absolutely great... no question about that...

but as far as the subject of "greatest pianist who ever lived" goes,

I'll defer to Frank Zappa...

who, when asked whom he thought was the greatest guitarist that ever was, replied that it was a pointless, useless exercise to even attempt to answer such a question...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 8, 2013)

one of my favorite pianists... playing one of my favorite pieces...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkX4MyDeIqI]More Brendel: Schubert Op. 90/3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 8, 2013)

if you have 45 minutes to spare, here's my favorite rendition of this particular piece...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v55dc-MDU0]Brahms - Piano concerto n°2 - Gilels / CSO / Reiner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2013)

Meet the new kid on the block! 




[ame=http://youtu.be/S0aUC208rO0]Best 4 Year Old Piano Player EVER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> if you have 45 minutes to spare, here's my favorite rendition of this particular piece...
> 
> Brahms - Piano concerto n°2 - Gilels / CSO / Reiner - YouTube



Magnificent!   Thanks, Bill!


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Meet the new kid on the block!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow...!  LOVE IT... 

amazing... such a tiny li'l fella... 

and he looks like he's having so much fun doing it...

with such tiny li'l bitty fingers...! mebbe a third the length of Horowitz's...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Meet the new kid on the block!
> ...




He could be the next Horowitz.  He plays more on this video. 

 [ame=http://youtu.be/omuYi2Vhgjo]4 Year Old Boy Plays Piano Better Than Any Master - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 8, 2013)

how 'bout some Chopin when you least expect it...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJfwTdgCnYI]JACK NICHOLSON-FIVE EASY PIECES-Mad like a dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> how 'bout some Chopin when you least expect it...?
> 
> JACK NICHOLSON-FIVE EASY PIECES-Mad like a dog - YouTube





Is that what they call taking the show on the road?


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 8, 2013)

bootleg tapes of Rostropovich & Richter...

Brahms Cello Sonata... simply sumptuous... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmRygn7oNMU]Brahms Cello Sonata opus 38 Rostropovich Richter 1. Movement - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW2qaWJ_U8g]Brahms Cello Sonata opus 38 Rostropovich Richter 2. Movement - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hSgQ1rxvX0]Brahms Cello Sonata opus 38 Rostropovich Richter 3. Movement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 8, 2013)

more Jack Nicholson when you least expect it... this time with Dvorak...

dubbed in I don't know what...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbIjkFvXKmc]?arod?jky z Eastwicku - Dvo?ák?v violoncellový koncert  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gIoSga7tZPg]The USAF Band Holiday Flash Mob at the National Air and Space Museum 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 9, 2013)

Concierto di Aranjuez

harp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbz85l644K4]Concierto di Aranjuez (Harp) - Rodrigo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 9, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> more Jack Nicholson when you least expect it... this time with Dvorak...
> 
> dubbed in I don't know what...
> 
> ?arod?jky z Eastwicku - Dvo?ák?v violoncellový koncert  - YouTube



btw, I once had a cellist... 'bout 40 years ago... she was sweet 'n hawt like you wouldn't believe...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SVyza9jzw18]Luka Sulic - Rachmaninov Vocalise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/eBPIXiBTjDM]Luka Sulic - Gypsy Airs (Concert for Japan) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/L629Yy3VbB8]Luka Sulic - Theme from Schindler's List - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/IBAVuzZAdmE](Yiruma) Kiss_The_Rain - Sungha Jung - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/P_xFh7XFC_w](Yiruma) River Flow in You - Sungha Jung - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 9, 2013)

Smetana... Die Moldau...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDjE6H5HqWk][HD] Bed?ich Smetana : "Die Moldau" / Karajan / Vienna Philharmonic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 9, 2013)

Albinoni... Adagio...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEzuXJ0rOJM]Albinoni: Adagio in G minor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrqP9lm_B9c]Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 5, 1st movement - Apollo's Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Dec 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG_Qo9DVa2A]2nd Movement - Ode to Freedom - 1989 - Leonard Bernstein - Beethoven's 9th Symphony HD 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Dec 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSmK2hBBPPc]Mozart / Piano Concerto No.20 Romance / Clifford Curzon / Benjamin Britten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Dec 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goeOUTRy2es]Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 (Orchestra version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2013)

In case you've never previously heard of P.D.Q. Bach, a word of explanation:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2H6JjE5j_g]Peter Schickele - P.D.Q. Bach - BACH & friends - Michael Lawrence Films - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Dec 11, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> PDQ Bach- Schleptet for Winds in Eb (S.0) - YouTube
> 
> In case you've never previously heard of P.D.Q. Bach, a word of explanation:
> 
> Peter Schickele - P.D.Q. Bach - BACH & friends - Michael Lawrence Films - YouTube



Almost deserving a thread of his own. Here Prof Schickele is with Itzhak Perlman.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMSEPUuNP8k]Itzhak Perlman and Peter Schickele, Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 12, 2013)

Borillar said:


> 2nd Movement - Ode to Freedom - 1989 - Leonard Bernstein - Beethoven's 9th Symphony HD 720p - YouTube



Feels like heaven touching earth.  What a performance, Borillar!


----------



## Borillar (Dec 12, 2013)

I always think of 2001: A Space Odyssey when I hear the Blue Danube Waltz.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMebrtmcQ74&list=PL1Qkhbr6Wcqb7fPz4NLogJti86SmXm_6W]2001, A Space Odyssey to the Blue Danube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd Movement - Ode to Freedom - 1989 - Leonard Bernstein - Beethoven's 9th Symphony HD 720p - YouTube
> ...



Yes it was a brilliant performance. Especially considering that the musicians performing came from several different countries and didn't normally perform together. But then, music is the universal language.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been listening to a lot of Classical music lately. When I was young, I played the viola. There doesn't seem to be a great deal of material written for the viola as a solo or primary instrument. A shame, as it has a beautiful tone. Here is a piece written by Max Bruch, who wrote several pieces for viola.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw_q0k7sw_o]Miles Hoffman plays Bruch Romanze, Op. 85, for viola and orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Feb 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4JQZb83oCc]J.S. Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor BWV 565 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > how 'bout some Chopin when you least expect it...?
> ...



lol... good 'un...


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 21, 2014)

Borillar said:


> J.S. Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor BWV 565 - YouTube



meh... this piece is like "Stairway To Heaven"...

way fuckin' overplayed... 'n, honest to god, I prolly wouldn't mind if I never heard it again...


how 'bout this 'un...?  prolly my favorite Bach piece for organ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W4PJUOeVYw]Karl Richter - Passacaglia & Fugue In C Minor - BWV 582 (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 21, 2014)

my favorite rendition of prolly my all-time favorite piece of classical music...

the second movement of Mozart's clarinet concerto...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPjtRSgg2fg]Andrew Marriner plays Mozart clarinet concerto - II. Adagio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec (Feb 21, 2014)

This is, in my opinion, the most heartbreaking piece of music ever written.

Some of you might recognize it from Platoon.

Apologies in advance for the commercial you have to skip before the music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGMwNe9WWmE]Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings, op. 11 by Leonard Bernstein - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 6, 2014)

this gal fuckin' blows me way with her rendition of this piece...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1yr7lOM27A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1yr7lOM27A[/ame]


----------



## Zander (Mar 6, 2014)

This is EPIC!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk#t=271]2CELLOS - Thunderstruck [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## bayoubill (Mar 13, 2014)

more Prokofiev...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1scluzlPz0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1scluzlPz0[/ame]

eta 'n btw... really not much of a jump from Prokofiev to Elfman... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mg8SyAJfaw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mg8SyAJfaw[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## bayoubill (Apr 5, 2014)

one of the greatest (and unfairly unremembered and under-appreciated) pianists from before you were born...

playing the four Chopin Ballades...

recorded in 1953...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7szDmEoHPQ]Chopin - Claudio Arrau - 4 Ballades (rec. 1953) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 5, 2014)

cute li'l chick does a reasonably good job on one of my favorite piano pieces...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9Ygw6hzuyM]C. Franck: Prelude, Choral and Fugue - Éva Szalai, piano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 5, 2014)

this Korean chick fuckin' knocks my lights out with her rendition of Chopin's Etude Opus 25, No. 11...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1yr7lOM27A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1yr7lOM27A[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 5, 2014)

'nother fave...

Mozart's 40th Symphony...

conducted by some guy from New York... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzBwa2jI1Oc]MOZART Symphony No 40 in G minor KV550 LEONARD BERNSTEIN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 5, 2014)

'nother great Mozart symphony...

conducted by some guy I've never heard of...

'n this time I mean it... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK5295yEQMQ]W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" in C major (Harnoncourt) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 5, 2014)

I fuckin' love the way these guys do Bach...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJbkvmwUMkw]Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F major, BWV 1047 - Freiburg Baroque Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 5, 2014)

'n Bach organ stuff...?

this is at the top of my list...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W4PJUOeVYw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W4PJUOeVYw[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99usAJu96-o]Leyla McCalla Plays Bach's Cello Suite #1 in G (Allemande) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZZgXMCD3Xo8]Talent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough (May 2, 2014)

Used repeatedly as background for sad portions of the broadcast narration version of William Oquilluk/Dr. Laurel Bland's "People of Kawerak":


If you go the website and read the book try it with this softly playing for background.

PEOPLE OF KAUWERAK by William Oquilluk

Sadly the narration is available only on cassette tape at a Native Corporation museum in Nome, Alaska and at least one, possibly two, eiposode(s) are lost forever.

The book on the website is as it was published - the narration was done from the handwritten manuscript and there ARE differences.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ef-4Bv5Ng0w]Frédéric Chopin - Prelude in E-Minor (op.28 no. 4) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Used repeatedly as background for sad portions of the broadcast narration version of William Oquilluk/Dr. Laurel Bland's "People of Kawerak":
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di1mExMgpN0
> 
> ...



That is quite beautiful, Henry.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

I love these guys.  You can tell they are having a great time!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZeFGMEtYo2k]2CELLOS - Vivaldi Allegro [LIVE VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

Change of tempo.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/d_psFfD9Ib4]Hallelujah -- Andre Rieu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/PnqwnsrOdfA]Ponchielli - Dance of the Hours - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SvuitFzDxDg]Rachmaninoff Symphony no.2 op.27 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

This one is for [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION] 


[ame=http://youtu.be/cao6WyF-61s]Berlioz: "Symphonie Fantastique" - 5th Mvt. - Leonard Bernstein - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 2, 2014)

Night time music for those who work the night shift.

[ame=http://youtu.be/FVTXlRxVdEY]A Little Night Music - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/5bVRTtcWmXI]Bach 's Chaconne for Solo Violin / Itzhak Perlman (Part 1/2) - YouTube[/ame]




Brilliant!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2lPZWJu1QPI]Bach 's Chaconne for Solo Violin / Itzhak Perlman (Part 2/2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

This one Political Chic posted on a thread.  Excellent choice!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/k1-TrAvp_xs]Mozart - Lacrimosa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vG-vmVrHOGE]Claude Debussy : Clair de Lune, for Piano (Suite Bergamasque No. 3), L. 75/3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KgRvjTtrzEo]Grieg - Peace of the woods - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Tqbv9cPyBfs]Antonio Vivaldi "La Stravaganza" Concerto No.2 RV.279 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6KaYzgofHjc]Johann Sebastian Bach - Partita Nº 2, BWV 1004 | Hilary Hahn, Violin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 17, 2014)

Carmina Burana - O Fortuna

[ame=http://youtu.be/GD3VsesSBsw]Carmina Burana ~ O Fortuna | Carl Orff ~ André Rieu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## guno (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 17, 2014)

guno said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZTeavJ9frA


----------



## HenryBHough (May 17, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Carmina Burana - O Fortuna
> 
> Carmina Burana ~ O Fortuna | Carl Orff ~ André Rieu - YouTube




Above was used as theme music for the movie "Conan The Barbarian".  My son, then about 12, loved the movie and the music.  Neither of us knew what it was.

I happened to be in Harrod's in London just before his birthday so went upstairs to the music department.  Encountered a white-haired, tall, aristocratic looking gentleman clerk.

Asked if he had someone in the department with a thorough knowledge of the classics and a vicious sense of humor.

He said (approximately):  "Indeed, sir, that would be Megan."  "Shall I fetch her?"

And he did.

Out bounced a chubby young lady with a sly smile.  She wore a skirted business suit, dark gray, same thin white pin stripes as the older gentleman.  Apparently some sort of a uniform?

Told her I was looking for a birthday present for an American pre-teen.  Would she please to close her eyes and envision a hunch-backed monster running through the streets of a medieval village with a horde of peasants in hot pursuit wielding pitchforks, scythes and some with flaming torches.  Then tell me the name of the music that came into her head.

(pause, about 5-seconds)

"Right, sir, that would be Carmina Burana - O Fortuna."  "May I recommend the Royal Philoharmonic version and would you like to hear it?"


BINGO.

Sale made.  Probably paid too much but the entertainment was worth every (at the time) shilling.


----------



## Borillar (May 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JApi3qNdjXA]James Levine - Bacchanale - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 17, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Carmina Burana - O Fortuna
> ...



Well indeed I say!



HenryBHough said:


> Told her I was looking for a birthday present for an American pre-teen.  Would she please to close her eyes and envision a hunch-backed monster running through the streets of a medieval village with a horde of peasants in hot pursuit wielding pitchforks, scythes and some with flaming torches.  Then tell me the name of the music that came into her head.
> 
> (pause, about 5-seconds)
> 
> ...



 


I think it's the theme song of the End of Times.


----------



## Borillar (May 17, 2014)

Was looking for the Rodrigo Guitar Concerto when I found that Paco De Lucia had passed away earlier this year. Here he is performing the second movement. RIP Paco.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8LL1x6J2rU]Paco de Lucía Concierto de Aranjuez Part2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough (May 17, 2014)

Many years ago a radio station in Providence, Rhode Island, ran a pre-recorded Sunday morning classical program hosted by Mort Blender, a retired TV news anchor. 

Since all the Sunday programming was recorded, the station was tended by their engineer, Chuck B. with whom I had worked a few years before at another station.  

Chuck couldn't bear to be idle while "minding the store" so he undertook to clean the inside of the transmitter.  In order to do that he had to bypass the interlocks that normally could have shut the transmitter down, eliminating any possible danger of electrocution.

Not a smart move.  

The audience began to suspect something was wrong when the classical program ended and there was but silence.

When the manager got there, primed to find Chuck asleep, he found a nasty, crispy surprise.

The program that morning (really) featured this work:


Gruesome or what?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4qePY2Wdss]Vivaldi: La Folia (Madness) -- Apollo's Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYnViM3HBwg]Mozart: "In un istante / Parto, m'affretto" from Lucio Silla - Apollo's Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hl25oNGKI8]Catherine Bizet - L'Arlésienne Second Suite Farandole (The Empireo Extended) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mozart: "In un istante / Parto, m'affretto" from Lucio Silla - Apollo's Fire - YouTube




wow!


----------



## guno (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

guno said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPZ3s8UM-v0



This conductor and his orchestra are very talented.  I would have given them a standing ovation.  Even if I stood by myself!    

Wonderful music.  Very different.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Vivaldi: La Folia (Madness) -- Apollo's Fire - YouTube



That was exquisite, George.  Vivaldi would be delighted!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/YAOTCtW9v0M]Beethoven Symphony No.9 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/LQTTFUtMSvQ]Beethoven - Für Elise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4uOxOgm5jQ4]Beethoven, Symphony 7, Allegretto, mvt 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough (May 18, 2014)

See if you can spot the error in the crawl at the beginning.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ATbMw6X3T40]Bach, Toccata and Fugue in D minor, organ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxQqHAmkH1I
> 
> See if you can spot the error in the crawl at the beginning.....



I didn't like the beginning at all. I can't spot a thing, Henry.  About a 1/4 into it - it was lovely.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

Mozart

[ame=http://youtu.be/df-eLzao63I]Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 - Andante - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BWerj8FcprM]Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto 1 - B Flat Minor - YouTube[/ame]


I like Tchaikovsky.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC2MuigUc78]Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 - Apollo's Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lr0gJd7szg]Apollo's Fire - Oikan ayns Bethlehem from Sacrum Mysterium: A Celtic Christmas Vespers, Pt. 1/5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 21, 2014)

What a voice!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 14, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z3pZkoc3GJ4]Bach - Air - Best-of Classical Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 15, 2014)

one of my all-time favorite piano pieces...

I mighta already posted it in here...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACDDHfvzYqQhttp://"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACDDHfvzYqQhttp://[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-lyIADEsUSM]Speedthoven 3rd 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2014)

*Mozart: "In un istante / Parto, m'affretto" from Lucio Silla - Apollo's Fire *

**


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 2, 2015)

Fast forward to 40 seconds, my favorite female opera. Better with headphones.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------

